# Aviation /Avionics Jobs in Calgary Area



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi all, my wife and I are seriously considering following her family and moving to Calgary (Her family moved there 8 years ago and love it). I have been in the RAF for 10 years and work as an Avionics Technician, does anyone know if there is much work to be had in the area in the aeronautical industry, I can always use my skills in telecoms or ROV work if anyone knows if them industrys are bigger in the Calgary area.

Any help and information would be great,

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

JohnandSteph said:


> Hi all, my wife and I are seriously considering following her family and moving to Calgary (Her family moved there 8 years ago and love it). I have been in the RAF for 10 years and work as an Avionics Technician, does anyone know if there is much work to be had in the area in the aeronautical industry, I can always use my skills in telecoms or ROV work if anyone knows if them industrys are bigger in the Calgary area.
> 
> Any help and information would be great,
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello,

I am in IT but I am very passionate about aviation.

I hope this helps you:

>>http://www.pilotcareercentre.com/AirCarriersByRegion2.aspx?id=1<<

This is just a list so you can get a reference for air carrier names and location.

I assume where there are pilot vacancies there should also be technician ones...

Also check this one out:

>>http://www.careerjet.ca/avionics-jobs.html<<

Cheers


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Many thanks for that info Scharlack, I will be sure to take a look.


----------



## JohnandSteph (Aug 28, 2008)

Sorry, double post


----------



## Welcan82 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Johnandsteph. I know a mate of mine went over to Alberta a few years back, and found work with Aero Metal in Calgary. I think you should be able to Google them, not too hot on posting links! Apparently there are a lot of contract agencies over there as well, but I'm told they're called 'headhunters' in Canada... Hope this helps somewhat


----------



## idntknw1 (May 22, 2012)

how is the avionics job market in canada? i have 5 years of working experience in commercial airlines.. any idea if that helps?


----------

